# Sears custom 7 troubles!!!



## ClaytonCrum108 (Dec 5, 2014)

My sears custom 7 that I purchased today will only run on full choke and low idle... if I turn the choke off then it will run completely wide open like its not supposed to... Can anybody help me fix this problem?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome Clayton. It sounds like your governor linkage is either not hooked up or incorrectly hooked up. Check the throttle plate adjustment screw and make sure it isn't cranked all the way in. The screw should be just a few turns in once the end of the screw makes contact with the throttle plate stop flap.


----------



## ClaytonCrum108 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks ftorleans1


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its a long shot, but also check to be sure the throttle plate is still attached to the shaft it turns on. You can see that by looking through the air intake. I've had a few where the screws loosen up and the plate is not attached firmly to the shaft, allowing it to flop open even when the shaft is turned closed. Its also possible the governor itself in the engine flew apart and is no longer functional. Had that happen a few times. I'd adjust the governor linkage to eliminate that as a problem. Usually, you push the governor lever so that the throttle on the carb goes to wide open. You then loosen the clamp or adjusting screw on the governor lever and turn the governor shaft coming out of the block in the same direction it turned when you pushed the lever to wide open throttle. That should adjust all the slack out of the system and make the governor respond properly, assuming there are no other issues.


----------

